
Thailand cave rescue relied on talent, luck, and on sticking to the rules - jor-el
https://arstechnica.com/features/2018/07/risky-thailand-cave-rescue-relied-on-talent-luck-and-on-sticking-to-the-rules/
======
mmanfrin
As frightening as it was for the kids+coach, and as sad is it was to lose the
SEAL trying to rescue them, situations like this are nice for the world once
in a while.

For a moment we can stop paying so much attention to the maelstrom of politics
we're in to focus on a cause we're all (globally) rooting for; shine a light
on the stressed trials humans can overcome when actions and problem solving
are needed in a snap.

------
cryptos
I wonder if it would have been possible to blast a bigger hole in the rock to
get the victims out more easily?

------
timavr
But Elon and his sub....

~~~
defterGoose
As an engineer, I appreciate his willingness to try an unconventional approach
in the face of disaster. As a diver and casual bystander, I think he got his
ass handed to him and should have left it to the pros.

~~~
geezerjay
> As an engineer, I appreciate his willingness to try an unconventional
> approach in the face of disaster.

As an engineer I disagree. His proposal was pathetically devoid of any of the
mission's basic requirements and feasibility analysis, and in essence boiled
out to nothing more than a maketing ploy to promote his own public image.

Pulling that stunt at the expense of a disaster that could have ended with a
dozen deaths speaks volumes about his character, as does is smear campaign
targeted at one of the divers which went to the extrene of Musk himself
accusing him of being a pedophile.

~~~
joefife
He showed himself to be the narcacist it's obvious he always was.

To use the lives (and potential death) of children for PR is abhorant.

